# How I Modify My Palomar & Uni Knot For Braid & Mono!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

The Secret To A Good Modified Knot Is To Create FRICTION!

Over the years i found ways to slightly alter my most heavily used knots to make it stronger & more reliable. I've always alternated 2 boats so when i fished back in the day it was mostly catching, not fishing. I still have a 20ft in storage but i really don't need it anymore. I prefer the peace & quiet of fishing from shore.

Today i'm going to show how i modified my Palomar & Uni Knots. For years i've always shown how i modify tying my Palomars but i guess nobody noticed. So i thought i'll show it in detail today. Also how i modified my Uni Knots. I rarely use Uni's but thought i'd include it because it helps to demonstrate my philosophy that if you create more friction using wet line that it doesn't weaken the leader. It'll help to cinch the knots but will also strengthen the weakest point in any fishing leader. The knot.


----------



## BiteArray (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your modification on those two classic knots. If I understand correctly, both modifications are effectively adding a double line (or two turn) in the initial setup for each knot, then proceeding as usual. To me it seems very similar to the way the Triple Loop Knot and the Reverse Improved Clinch Knot are both simply improvements over the classic Clinch Knot with additional turns in the beginning.

I wonder how your modifications will stack up against the strongest knots listed on this fishing knot strength chart. Considering that the classic Palomar Knot is already high up in the rankings, your modification may do quite well!


----------

